# Bushings and such



## boatemp (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi,
    New here.  I need some info.  Looks like every pen that PSI sells has its own set of bushings.  I counted well over 100.  How do you guys keep track of all of them.  Especially if your using several different companies.
   Also where do you get your drill bits.  Looking for longer than the pen companies offer.  sure would make life a little easier.
Thanks for listening


----------



## mecompco (Oct 1, 2015)

At this point, I keep my bushings in their baggies. As things progress, I may need to go to an organizer of some sort. Many bushing work for multiple pens, especially as companies name the same pen different names (Sierra/Gatsby/Wallstreet, for example). 

I've got some drill bits off Amazon--sometimes they are cheaper than the pen supply companies. Also, I despise "brad point" bits, so usually look for "jobber bits" of the same size on Amazon. 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## JimB (Oct 1, 2015)

You need to look at the bushing numbers. As Michael said some take the same bushings. I keep the kits and the bushing together in plastic bags.

As far as drill bits, I bought the large Harbor Freight set. That covers everything I make since I don't make any of the larger pens.

Why do you need longer bits?


----------



## boatemp (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## CREID (Oct 1, 2015)

I have several PSI pen kits that use the same set of bushings. If you go to the page the pen is on and then click the bushings, that will take you to the page the bushings are on and there is a tab down by the reviews and specs that says "where to use" and it will show you all the kits that particular bushing can be used on. Now mind you there are kits that have their own special bushings too.
Hope this helps.

Curt


----------



## Edgar (Oct 1, 2015)

The main thing you should do is to make sure they can't get mixed up. An open-top parts storage tray system is not a good idea as things can spill all over the place if it falls on the floor.

I buy little 1x1x2 plastic storage boxes at the dollar store - they are 10 for $1 and have a snap-on lid. I write the bushing number & kits on the lid and also put a slip of paper with that same info inside the little box. Then I store those little boxes inside a larger plastic box with a lid.

I've seen a number of good ideas for bushing storage so you'll probably get a number of suggestions. As with most things related to this hobby, what works best for you is generally the right way to go.


----------



## TurtleTom (Oct 1, 2015)

Disregard anything I might say about organizing bushings.


----------



## CREID (Oct 1, 2015)

edohmann said:


> The main thing you should do is to make sure they can't get mixed up. An open-top parts storage tray system is not a good idea as things can spill all over the place if it falls on the floor.
> 
> I buy little 1x1x2 plastic storage boxes at the dollar store - they are 10 for $1 and have a snap-on lid. I write the bushing number & kits on the lid and also put a slip of paper with that same info inside the little box. Then I store those little boxes inside a larger plastic box with a lid.
> 
> I've seen a number of good ideas for bushing storage so you'll probably get a number of suggestions. As with most things related to this hobby, what works best for you is generally the right way to go.



I use a Harbor Freight small parts storage cabinet, it has about ohhhhh, maybe 30 or so (don't quote me here) little pullout drawers, approx. 1 1/2 by 1 1/2 by maybe 3 to 4 inches long. It is a 15 dollar item, cheaply made, but I don't lose bushings anymore.

Curt


----------



## mbroberg (Oct 1, 2015)

I use one of these from Harbor Freight.  

24 Container Storage Box

Keep in mind that bushings cannot be relied upon to get a proper fit.  They will get you close but you are better off using digital calipers to check the final diameter of your barrel ends.

As far as longer drill bits go, there are a few kits where they come in handy, such as the long clicker but overall regular sized bits will work.  I personally like shorter ones due to less run out.


----------



## CREID (Oct 1, 2015)

mbroberg said:


> I use one of these from Harbor Freight.
> 
> 24 Container Storage Box
> 
> ...


I think I like this better than the thing I use.
Cool!

Curt


----------



## Rockytime (Oct 1, 2015)

Here is mine. I stole the idea from someone here but don't remember who.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 1, 2015)

Simple .    Don't.  Friends don't let friends use bushings with out cross compatible uses.


----------



## magpens (Oct 1, 2015)

temptat said:


> Hi,
> New here.  I need some info. .....
> Also where do you get your drill bits.  Looking for longer than the pen companies offer.  sure would make life a little easier.
> Thanks for listening



If you really want longer drill bits have a look at the Colt parabolic bits ... here is my google search link:

https://www.google.ca/search?newwin...0.0....0...1c.1.64.serp..0.10.917.VXa042w-8kk

But ..... as someone else mentioned ..... *shorter* is probably better.  I used to use jobber length drill bits but I now prefer the shorter bits called "screw machine drills".  They are plenty long enough for all the pen blank drilling that I do (except for the Longwood Clicker ... or Long Clicker).

I have never needed a drill bit longer than the jobber length.  

And if I need to drill a blank with a jobber drill, I always start the hole with a "screw machine drill" (for the first couple of inches at least).  In this way I get a much straighter, truer hole.

You can buy "screw machine drills" only at specialty tool stores, not your neighbourhood Lowes or Home Depot.  I get mine from KBCtools.com and buy only the individual drill bits I need.


----------



## campzeke (Oct 1, 2015)

I found this plastic storage box at Harbor Freight. I put each set of bushings in it's own small box along with the label from the plastic bag the bushings came in. I try to only keep one box open at a time to prevent any possibility of mixing thing up. Works for me. Hope it helps you a little.

http://www.harborfreight.com/24-container-storage-box-90243.html


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Oct 1, 2015)

That is the same HF set of boxes I use for my bushings. They have worked well so far. Although there is not much room on the top for kits they would fit.
Tim.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Oct 2, 2015)

Check out the library under reference, or in the right pane of the home pane.  you will find guides by brand there is a master document that has them all group together but I couldn't find it, but you can ask Wayne for it.  You will be surprised by how many brands use the same bushings (same kit they just change the name). I use the chart and sometimes make a set for a pen by combining bushings.  
http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/psi_bush_tube.pdf
Joey


----------



## BackyardSmokin (Oct 2, 2015)

We the following from Harbor Freight then used a label maker to place label with the PSI/Woodcraft/Rockler Part Number and Pen type on the front of each drawer.  We put the drill bits and mandrels in the bottom drawer.

40 Bin Organizer with Full Length Drawer

We also downloaded the PSI/Woodcraft/Rockler sheets from the front page, had them laminated and attached them to the case.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 2, 2015)

HF large Ti coated drill bit set, as you figure out which you use most often, replace them with Colt bits (not brad point.)

Bushings go in a pen kit bag with the kit name on the sticker - much easier to find the right bushings that way.


----------



## hippi (Oct 2, 2015)

I am using pill bottles and use a label maker and put part # and pen kit manf.


----------



## qquake (Oct 2, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> Here is mine. I stole the idea from someone here but don't remember who.



Very simple yet clever!


----------



## qquake (Oct 2, 2015)

When I first started turning pens, I made a fancy wood tray for them. Then, as I started to get more and more bushings, and making my own in some cases, I got some parts boxes. I printed fancy inserts for the inside of the lids to identify them. Now, I use the very high tech method of punching a hole in the Ziplock bag, and hanging them on shower hooks. That way I can flip through them, open the hook, and remove the bushings I need. I used to just hang them all on pegboard hooks, but if the bushings I needed were towards the back, I'd have to remove all the ones on front to get to the ones I needed. The shower hooks make much more sense.

As for drill bits, I have fractional, number, letter, and metric sets. I also have a lot of odds and ends single bits, and a set of DeWalt bullet point bits. the fractional set I have is a titanium nitride set I got on sale at Harbor Freight. They're really not bad.


----------



## oneleggimp (Oct 2, 2015)

temptat said:


> Hi,
> New here.  I need some info.  Looks like every pen that PSI sells has its own set of bushings.  I counted well over 100.  How do you guys keep track of all of them.  Especially if your using several different companies.
> Also where do you get your drill bits.  Looking for longer than the pen companies offer.  sure would make life a little easier.
> Thanks for listening


I have two of these cabinets.  I use the large drawers for different species of pen blanks and the small drawers for the different pens.  I have a small drawer for each pen style or styles. (for multi-use bushins all uses are labeled on the front of the drawer.  Inside the drawer I re-use medicine vials to hold the bushings.  I peel the label off the baggy and affix it to the vial.  Also have a drill bit for that dushing size and also extra tubes.  I also made a cross reference chart for the different psi bushings and all the kits they work for and that chart is clipped to the side of the drawer cabinets (they stack by-the-way).
Husky Mobile Pro Organizer with 18 Small Parts Drawer-194990 - The Home Depot


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 2, 2015)

Rockytime said:


> Here is mine. I stole the idea from someone here but don't remember who.



This is what I was going to suggest. You can get the clips at Harbor freight.


----------



## boatemp (Oct 2, 2015)

*Thanks Guys*

So many replies.  A lot of great ideas.  I thank all of you. I lioke the parts boxes since I already have a few hanging around.  
really a nice bunch of guys.
thanks again


----------



## RKB (Oct 2, 2015)

I still consider myself a newer turner.  This website and it's members has been invaluable in getting me up to speed making pens.  This particular subject is one that hits home.  I started out making alot of different pens and had the issue of what to do with all the bushings.  I started using a HF plastic organizer, however someone posted to make sure to keep them in their own plastic bag.  THANK YOU because I accidentally pushed the organizer off the top shelf of my workbench and it exploded when it hit the garage floor.  If I hadn't heeded that suggestion I would still be sorting bushings.:biggrin:


----------



## csr67 (Oct 2, 2015)

campzeke said:


> I found this plastic storage box at Harbor Freight. I put each set of bushings in it's own small box along with the label from the plastic bag the bushings came in. I try to only keep one box open at a time to prevent any possibility of mixing thing up. Works for me. Hope it helps you a little.
> 
> 24 Container Storage Box



I too use this same HF $3 container and I'm very happy with it. Here's a tip to make it work better -  instead of leaving the 24 small boxes stacked two-deep, turn them on their back edge and make vertical stacks. I labeled each bin with my label maker:


----------



## triw51 (Oct 2, 2015)

hippi said:


> I am using pill bottles and use a label maker and put part # and pen kit manf.


 
I use pill boxes also but I took a 2x8 and drilled holes (using a forstner bit) slightly larger than the pill bottles to keep them together.  If you want more organization you can number the tops and make a chart which cross references kits and other information.


----------



## Sabaharr (Oct 4, 2015)

My 2 cents. I got a plastic storage box at Harbour Freight that has a bunch of little 1x1x2 storage boxes in it and keep my bushings in those. Used my wifes label printer to mark what is what. I never open more than one at a time. Looks like the same box CSR67 uses.


----------



## renichols (Oct 4, 2015)

I know I'm a little late but this is how I store my bushing and hardware.


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Oct 4, 2015)

I use the same Harbor Freight 24-container storage box.  It works better than anything I have found.  I used a Sharpie to number each little container and then I have a list that corresponds to the numbers. I just look at the list, find the number and pull the little box.

1 - Sierra TBC

2 - Slimline

3 - Jr. Gentleman

etc.


----------



## qquake (Oct 5, 2015)

renichols said:


> I know I'm a little late but this is how I store my bushing and hardware.



Look at how organized and clean that is. You're just sick. LOL


----------



## boatemp (Oct 5, 2015)

*bushing and such*

Agai guys and gals.  Thanks for all of the great ideas.  I found several I will e trying.\
Frank


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 5, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> Rockytime said:
> 
> 
> > Here is mine. I stole the idea from someone here but don't remember who.
> ...



John,
Do you happen to have a part number for Harbor Freight? Thanks!


----------



## boatemp (Oct 6, 2015)

Item #90243
I believe this is for the one with the little boxes


----------

